# New Job opening in Knoxville TN.



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just like the title says. 

For those of you that don't know, I run a company that provides maintenance service to Wal-Mart on the electric handi-cap carts. I have a brand new position opening up and would like to hire someone in or around Knoxville to cover the whole eastern 2/3 of the state of Tennessee. This position would be ideally suited to a single man or woman because there will be a lot of time spent away from home. You have to be insurable and have a current drivers license.

Wal-Mart has very strict rules that have to be complied with. If you can't act professional don't bother contacting me. 

Paperwork skills a must.

Pay $35k - $45k DOE
Company truck provided.
Fuel paid
Motels/meals paid

This position will be filled within two weeks and the job will start shortly after. 

Contact me.

Darryl Gates
318-840-3653

PM me here


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, the good news is all the MIMB members in eastern Tn must be employed!

The bad news is now I have to run a classified ad and deal with every Joe Schmo looking for work. 

I offered it here before I offered anywhere else.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd do it but, I dont live there... lol And besides I have a state job so it would be hard to leave that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You'd think with all the "i cant find work" people would be all over this!


----------



## DoubleRT (Mar 22, 2010)

I wish you were here in the central part of NC, cause my job really sucks!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

too bad it wasnt end of year i have enough points to retire ive been at the same job for 29 years im looking for something different and ready to relocate


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Wish I lived there....


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

did you find anybody yet?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That is only an hour from me....but I have a great friend who is a good worker that may be interested. I will call you tonight.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Just like the title says.
> 
> 
> *This position will be filled within two weeks and the job will start shortly after.
> *


I posted that on 3-30-10. I had a man hired and trained by 4-15-10. I did offer it here before anywhere else. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

oh crap....lol. sorry about that..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I ran the ad in the Knoxville paper. I had a guy send me a resume that had a degree in Aviation Electronics. I was like WTF? Why would he want a job fixing handicap carts?!?!?!?!?


----------

